# patellofemoral arthritis



## Sara82 (Aug 11, 2011)

Is the ICD 9 Code for patellofemoral arthritis 715.16? Or because it doesnt say osteoarthritis, would it be something else?


----------



## asaithambi (Aug 16, 2011)

You can code 716.96 for patellofemoral arthritis.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 16, 2011)

I would code 716.96


----------



## Sara82 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## Sara82 (Aug 16, 2011)

What if he now puts patellofemoral bone on bone arthritis? Would that be in the 715's?


----------



## madgejones10 (Aug 31, 2011)

715.36 is appropriate and what I have always used.


----------

